# Orange Guard--safe to spray?



## Madortoise (Jul 14, 2009)

I posted this to add to an old thread on pesticides but felt compelled to create a new thread to get a faster response from you all.

This morning, I had to spray a ton of Orange Guard in my living room for the river of ants that swarmed in from a colony underneath our house. My husband had left a food on a table  
My tort stayed outside all day for the sun and fun. I usually bring her in for the night. Since our tort's terrarium is in the living room, I took her in a cage tonight in our kitchen away from living room. We have a small house and all rooms are pretty close. I'm airing out the house now and I don't smell anything but I know birds and reptiles can be very sensitive even to an air freshner. Should I leave her outside tonight (it's little cold but I can cover her cage)? Hope someone can answer this tonight.
As Yvonne mentioned in some other threads, Orange Guard is supposedly safe for pets and children. The label says "it may be used around food, humans and pets" and on the back label it says it could be applied on pet bedding to control fleas. Active ingredient is 5.8% d-Limonene (orange peel extract) and 94.2% inert ingredients not indicated.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 15, 2009)

I had to use it on a torts substrate, so I sprayed it all around then used boiling hot water then sprayed it again. Like you I had to use a ton, but on the substrate directly and the walls and floor. I used almost a whole bottle, I kept the one tort off the substrate for a day then put her back, the ants are gone and neither Queenie or Bob have any reaction to the spraying...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 15, 2009)

Great! That's what I thought too, Maggie (and put on the other thread).


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks, you two. I appreciate your responding.
Although Bob is much much bigger than Penelope and is probably more tolerant of some toxic chemicals than she is, if it's safe for Queenie, I trust that it's okay. Plus, I know you wouldn't expose them to anything harmful, Yvonne. I have come to learn that you care about them dearly. 
Thanks for taking the time to respond 2x (on 2 threads,) Kate. You truly are a posting queen always willing to give your tips. 

Penelope is sleeping again in a smaller cage in kitchen tonight; she'll be jazzed to be back in her usual bed tomorrow night. 

FYI--this doesn't say if what's safe for animals/reptiles but I found an interesting website on acceptable insecticides for organic garden. I also use soap water for bugs on plants.

http://www.ugaextension.com/habersham/documents/Organic.pdf


----------

